# Snowplow for Jeep Wrangler



## jevz1 (Feb 3, 2007)

Looking for some comments and recomendations for a snow blade for a Jeep Wrangler TJ.
This will only be used for my driveway.

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

will it really only be used on your driveway, or are there a few possible other places that you'll plow? Friends/relatives house, work parking lot, local donut shop?


----------



## jevz1 (Feb 3, 2007)

lownrangr;372224 said:


> will it really only be used on your driveway, or are there a few possible other places that you'll plow? Friends/relatives house, work parking lot, local donut shop?


Strictly my driveway, which is rather wide and long. If I do the neighbors as a favor, they will expect it everytime it snows.


----------



## vic4news (Aug 7, 2006)

I put an 84" snowbear on my '97 TJ this year. Very happy with it. It is real easy to get on and off the jeep. I was able to mount the winch switch to the dashboard by installing it in the
ash tray.

Vic


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

well, IF it is only going to be for you than have a look at the Homesteader or the Suburbanite. They are a decent plow for the home and should be priced decently. Before I bought a plow I saw the snowbear at Lowes and thought at the time that it was cool and I wanted it, but I got a 2yr old sno-way for 1200 bucks and I'm glad I went that route because now I do several driveways and a few parking lots. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Straightliner (Dec 6, 2006)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=43625&page=3

Scroll down I used this for 4 years plowing my used car lot. Worked great.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*jeep plow*

curtis makes a personal use plow,they call the home pro 7' ploy blade with poly urethane cutting edge.no shoes


----------



## corey1977 (Sep 16, 2006)

*snowplow for a jeep wrangler*

I have seen on here a LD fisher series plow on a wrangler


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Boss makes a real nice, light personal plow as well. It would be best to go that route because, you might wanna make some quick cash with it and you got a good plow to do it with. There is a guy running around here with a little Blizzard plow on his wrangler and it does awesome!!!


----------



## jevz1 (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks guys. I appreciate all the advice and info.​


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

meyers tm 6.5


----------



## jevz1 (Feb 3, 2007)

So far I've been looking at the Meyer TMP6.5, the Fisher Homesteader, and the Western Suburbanite.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

stay away from the homesteader/ western light duty


----------

